# Rahmen um mehrere GUI Einzelteile



## J@ckWhiteIII (12. Jan 2013)

Hallo,
ziemliche Anfängerfrage;stelle ich jedoch lieber hier als im Anfängerteil des Forums, da es sich um eine AWT-/Swing-Frage handelt.
und zwar möchte ich Folgendes erreichen:





Nur weiß ich nicht, wie dieses Teil heißt...gemeint ist der Rahmen. In der Programmiersprache, in der dieses Programm erstellt wurde, heißt es "Frame3DGadget".
Wie gesagt, ich muss nur wissen, ob es dieses in Java gibt und wenn ja, wie es heißt.
Dankeschön


----------



## Timothy Truckle (12. Jan 2013)

J@ckWhiteIII hat gesagt.:


> In der Programmiersprache, in der dieses Programm erstellt wurde, heißt es "Frame3DGadget".
> Wie gesagt, ich muss nur wissen, ob es dieses in Java gibt und wenn ja, wie es heißt.
> Dankeschön


Jain.
Du must die Komponenten in ein gemeinsames [JAPI]JPanel[/JAPI] werfen, dann Kannst du dem eine [JAPI]TitledBorder[/JAPI] geben, die Du aus der [JAPI]BorderFactory[/JAPI] holst.

bye
TT


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Jan 2013)

[JAPI]TitledBorder[/JAPI]
Z.B.:

```
panel.setBorder(BorderFactory.createTitledBorder("Titel"));
```


----------

